# Goats Eating the Bark!!



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2013)

My goats are all chowing down on the bark mostly off the pine trees. Is this normal or should I worry that something is missing from their diets? They all look nice and healthy for the most part although 2 looked like they  might be copper deficient they have gotten a bolus already.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine eat bark off trees including pine often. I don't see a need to worry. Mine do it when they want food and are bored and there's nothing to eat.


----------



## Renegade (Jan 23, 2013)

It's normal and they'll keep doing it until they kill the tree.

Donna


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah mine do it too. They must have beaver in em'.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok thanks I was just wondering they didn't seem to do it at all or at least not enough to remove the bark last year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

It is also believed to reduce parasites... pine needles are a "natural" dewormer. The bark is thought to do the same. So, not good to kill the trees but good for the goat.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine do it too. Especially my bucks. They have killed a couple of pine trees.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 24, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> It's normal and they'll keep doing it until they kill the tree.
> 
> Donna


----------



## Ann114 (Jan 24, 2013)

They love bark. It's cute to see their faces covered in sap and smelling like pine tree. I had a gorgeous, HUGE fir that would have made a grand Christmas tree if I had a mansion or hotel to put it in. But now, it's naked a whole 8' up and only about 4' of needles remain on top.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

You can put wire around it to prevent any more damage, so they don't kill it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 24, 2013)

Not a huge deal for the pine trees but I don't really want them to kill the deciduous ones.  Cutting them down without hurting the fence will be tough though they are so tall!!!!!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish they would chew up and kill mesquite trees...Thats all i have in the goat pen and the back pasture...But no, they want me to cut them branches from the Hackberries and the nonbearing Pomegranite up by the house...Mine aren't getting any browse right now because there isn't to give them..Just plenty of hay


----------

